# Skylights



## Let's go (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello . I'm new to the site an it looks interesting regarding some of the topics .

My question is I'm trying to come up with what's an average price to install sun tubes an skylights . 

Any feed back I would appreciate .

I was just trying to figure out what the going rate is that way I can tell the customer rather then always going out to look at it and then they decline it. Just trying to save my steps cause there's only so many you can make in a day . 

Thanks guys


----------



## Let's go (Apr 1, 2014)

???


----------

